# General > General Guns & Ammo >  What's your favorite .22?

## RBB

For me, I guess it is Remington.

When I was 11 my father bought me a .22 Remington single shot for use on my trap line.  I soon used money I made trapping to buy a few other guns.  My favorite .22 was also a Remington, a bolt action with a tube magazine under the barrel.  Somewhere along the way I traded it off - and have missed it ever since.  

About eight or nine years ago, I was looking over some guns at a an auction and found the same gun, Remington, walnut stock, magazine under the barrel - with an old tube scope.  I got it very cheap, $20,00, if I recall correctly, and it has been death on local squirrels and varmints ever since.  

Another favorite has been an old .22 Remington slide action I got from my father.  During the 1930s, his father gave him a Remington rolling block rifle that my great grandfather had used to hunt buffalo.  Having no use for it, he sold it for $3.00 and bought the Remington .22 slide action.  It is a take down, and I've used it as a pack gun for many years.

----------


## Ken

Yep, my favorite .22 is my Remington.  Don't shoot squirrels, though.   :Frown:   I feed 'em from my kitchen window.  They've all got names.   :Big Grin: 

Not much wildlife here in the suburbs.  If I knocked off the squirrels, I'd feel like I was living in the city.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

My favorite 22 is Shiner Bock. Most of the pilsners just don't have enough flavor.

----------


## Teotwawki

Not sure what my favorite would be but on my wish list is a lever action .22 like the Marlin 39...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My favorite shotgun is an old Mossberg 20 gauge handed down by my dad.  Bolt action, 2 shell clip, one in the chamber, adjustable choke.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Ruger - rifle, pistol & revolver

----------


## klkak

This is my favorite .22. It is light (5lbs) and handy (36in). It shoots Shorts, Long and Long rifle. It is also very accurate, mine shoots "Minute of Ptarmigan head" (MOPH) at about 25 yards.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ruger - rifle, pistol & revolver


I agree! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   Somewhere buried in one of these forums is my story of a .22 Ruger Mark II that my brother owned, what happened to it, & how Ruger honored the Warranty many years later.  Not to mention the accuracy.  :Cool:

----------


## dragonjimm

i have a hand me down 22 springfield  comet  mid depression era its a short bolt action that shoots longs shorts and magnums  accurate for about 25 yards  my other is a marlin with a rather large rifle scope its good to about 75 yards if i've had my caffeine :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ruger mark II with a home made rifle stock  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Ruger 10/22 hands down. I have a tube fed .22 and it's a pain in the rear to load. Seems like it takes forever compared to the Ruger. Shoots well just don't care for the tube. I also have a Ruger Single Six I like a lot. Nice revolver.

----------


## crashdive123

The only .22 rifle I currently have is the Marlin modle 60 (I guess over 10 million people can't be wrong)  I do like the Ruger 10/22 better though......hmmmm - gun show this weekend.

----------


## Pict

Ruger Single Six.  This was my first handgun and I still have it, totally worn but still shoots great.  Handles everything from CB caps to Magnums.  Great gun.  Mac

----------


## RBB

For a number of years I did have an exceptional bolt action .22 rifle around.  A friend went overseas and left it with me.  I'd long considered it mine when he returned and re-claimed it.  It was some kind of European bolt action and was extremely smooth and accurate.  Can't think of the name of it.  He paid $300 for it in the 1970s.

I remembered the name - it was an Anshutz .22.  I see online prices of about $800 and up.

----------


## DOGMAN

I love my Marlin lever action.  Fun to shoot, deadly acccurate easy to disassemble. Just an all around great gun in my mind.  I highly recommend it.

----------


## nell67

I like the Ruger 10/22 as well.

----------


## trax

Cooey (bought out by Winchester years ago) have exactly the same MOPH as klkak mentioned, inexpensive and Cooey never serialized their firearms, back in the day. I grew up on them. I like the bolt action repeater with the tube magazine best, but currently have a semi-automatic and a single shot for the grandson.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> The only .22 rifle I currently have is the Marlin modle 60 (I guess over 10 million people can't be wrong)  I do like the Ruger 10/22 better though......hmmmm - gun show this weekend.


The Marlin is the only .22 I've ever owned.

----------


## texasboy

My Henry Lever Action is my favorite .22.  It shoots shorts, longs, and long rifles.  It is very accurate with open sights.

----------


## Gray Wolf

From my archives:

There are several excellent choices in .22LR weapons.

Ruger 10-22
Weighing in at 5 pounds, the Ruger 10-22 tops the list of survival rifles. It is a semi automatic equipped with a 10 shot rotary clip. There are a multitude of after market accessories for this rifle.

Henry/Armalite AR7
Another semi automatic, the AR7 weighs in at just 2 1/2 pounds. Both the barrel and the receiver can be removed and stored inside the stock making this a very compact weapon at just 21" long. The AR7 also comes with an 8 round clip.

Marlin Papoose
Like the AR7, The Papoose's barrel can be removed and stored in the flotation case. The Papoose weighs in at 4 pounds and has a seven round clip.

Springfield M6 Scout
This is a true survival rifle having been designed for downed Air Force pilots. It has a .22LR barrel and a .410 shotgun barrel in over/under design. It is extremely rugged but only comes in a single shot for each barrel. Four .410 shells and fifteen .22 cartridges can be stored inside the stock. The barrel can also be removed from the M6 to make it a more compact weapon. It can be ordered in .22 hornet and .22 magnum instead of the .22LR.

----------


## Rick

Gray Wolf - I think the M6 Scout is out of production again. Folks can probably find a used one or a NIB if they look around. CZ made that last bunch for Springfield. I think the only thing Springfield is currently making is the XD and M11 pistols and the M1A rifle. 

My the way, there was also a variant called the M6 Scout pistol.

----------


## klkak

> From my archives:
> Springfield M6 Scout
> This is a true survival rifle having been designed for downed Air Force pilots. It has a .22LR barrel and a .410 shotgun barrel in over/under design. It is extremely rugged but only comes in a single shot for each barrel. Four .410 shells and fifteen .22 cartridges can be stored inside the stock. The barrel can also be removed from the M6 to make it a more compact weapon. It can be ordered in .22 hornet and .22 magnum instead of the .22LR.


I have two of the M-6 scouts. One is in .22 Lr over .410. The other is .22 Hornet over .410. I have never seen one in .22 magnum.

I also have a marlin mod. 60 that I bought when I was 15. I think I paid $45.00 for it brand new. I put a 4x Redfield that I paid $48.00. I still have that rifle now. It is very worn but still shoots.

My favorite is the BL-22 I bought a couple years ago.

----------


## crashdive123

Back from the gun show today, and I did not pick up a Ruger 10/22.  Pickins were kind of slim.  I did find some good buys on knives though.  Picked up 3 old high carbon blades with antler handles.  They need some work.  Also picked up some knife blanks and handle pieces.  Guess I've got yet but another project to keep me busy.

----------


## sobeit

The best 22 I thank i have ever shoot was a Rimington speed master. It's never jamed and holds minute of squirrel accuracy.

----------


## flandersander

I have a ruger .22 semi automatic. 50 shots as fast as you can shoot. 3 to 9 power rifle scope will hit a gopher at 100+ yards. I also have an old cooey. Notice that hasn't been mentioned. The rifeling has been dirtied with lead, cleaned with lead and then used with lead. It is older than I am and I can hit a gopher head at 50+ every once in a while.

----------


## NS0201

I like the kimberly .22 with hunter silohette(SP?), But I dont own it. I honestly don't have any guns. Dam city parents. But  I'll probably get my next favorite for .22 and fav. for all other guns. Ruger!!!
But dam shooting that kimberly was fun until we blew through 1k ammo.

----------


## Ameriborn

An old automatic browning. (I am not 100% it is a browning, the one I am talking about, I just believe it is) 22 shots, can kill anything up to about 100 yards. (Any small game, anyway)

----------


## nip

Marlin  Lever and Ruger Single Six  both fun guns to shoot .

----------


## dan_hunter

Hi
mine is a springfield M6 scout  22LR/410 in stainless steel. it is a great little gun that keeps my garden  free from rodents  and good on harvesting pigeons and other small games.
regards
dan

----------


## Beo

Rugger 10/22 in stainless... love it.
Dan Hunter... hit the introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.

----------


## Blood Groove

Yeah, my favorite is the Ruger 10/22 too. I've had mine now for about 4 years now, and I just got a new stock on it. It's a Dragunov stlye stock, glass filled nylon. I like it a lot better than the woods stock because it doesn't get dinged, and it's lighter. Plus I can put a sling on this stock. I also got a williams peep site for it, and it's deadly accurate now. I tried to get a 25 round clip for it, but NY wouldn't have that. They sent a note saying it was illegal. That stunk.

----------


## Sourdough

#1)  S&W M-17 TT, TH, 8 3/8" converted to .22 Magnum, in a hand boned flap type holster.

#2)  CZ 452-2E ZKM LUX   With a Leupold 4 1/2 X 12 AO  30 MM EUROPEAN

----------


## h8mtv

10/22 or Browning Buckmark. I have a real problem with the design of the 10/22 mag. That said I own several 10/22's and dozens of mags. I have had to label what aftermarket mags run in what gun(s) well. None I've tried run in all of them. I have some real cheap orange 10/22 30rd mags I was given. I tried them in 2 of my guns and no worky. I finally before I threw or gave them away tried them in the latest 10/22 I acquired and they run fine. I have had no problem with the factory 10/22 mags as long as they are cleaned between trips to the range just like the gun. Before another ban comes in I need to pick up one of the Butler Creek SS sidefolders for my stainless one. That way it will be grandfathered.

----------


## Rick

Clean the mags between each trip? I've never cleaned my mags and I've had the gun close to 20 years with 4 - 10 round factory mags. I've never had a problem with a factory mag either. After market mags are hit and miss, though. I have several 25 round and, for my gun at least, if it doesn't have metal lips then I've had feed problems. I don't remember having a problem with any after market mags with metal lips. Each one has its own personality.

----------


## klkak

I had a 10/22 for many years. It was a great gun and was deadly accurate. I had put a custom trigger group in it. Then I shot a friends BL-22. It was love at first shot. 

"If you want something bad enough you'll convince yourself you need it".
"If you need something long enough you'll have it".

Several years ago I became the happy owner of a Browning BL-22.  :Smile:

----------


## h8mtv

> Clean the mags between each trip? I've never cleaned my mags and I've had the gun close to 20 years with 4 - 10 round factory mags. I've never had a problem with a factory mag either. After market mags are hit and miss, though. I have several 25 round and, for my gun at least, if it doesn't have metal lips then I've had feed problems. I don't remember having a problem with any after market mags with metal lips. Each one has its own personality.


I guess each trip is an exaggeration but I find every few hundred rounds I do have to clean them. I often go thru a thousand rounds in a range trip though.

----------


## Rick

Yikes! There in lies the difference I guess. I might go through 100 if I shoot a LOT. I generally take a few different weapons with me and spend some time on each one.

----------


## awfoxden

first would be a remington field master that is passed down through 3 generations- very accurate and shoots short long and long rifle.

then browning buckmark rifle with carbon barrel and browning buck mark pistol.  interchangable magazines and function great.

----------


## Tactical Tom

I like my rugers  :Wink: 
MKII Stainless Target model  :Big Grin: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
My 10/22 carbine & my Savage 64FV Target Model  :Big Grin: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
My next .22 purchase is a Ruger BearCat  :Wink:

----------


## glocker36

Only 1 favorite???  That doesn't seem fair, but here goes.

I have a Springfield M6, Marlin Papoose, 2-10/22's and a Ruger Mk3, but probably my favorite is my stainless 10/22 with a Butler Creek folding stock, heat shield and a 4x scope, damn accurate out to 50 yards and very cool looking.  

However, the one I shoot the most is my 10/22 that I have set up like my big bore rifles to cut down on ammo costs, peep sights, a sling as well as better aftermarket controls.

----------


## jimkho

Remington 597 - keep it clean and it will be one of the cheapest under-rated  .22 around

----------


## marberry

i like the winchester wildcat its a bolt action actually a relatively new rifle (2006 i think) its got amazing accuracy and has the familiar feel of older bolt action centerfire hunting rifles , its a lil on the heavy side though...

----------


## klkak

This thread could be moved to the "Guns and Ammo" page.

----------


## crashdive123

Done.  I've been moving them as I come across them.

----------


## RBB

> I had a 10/22 for many years. It was a great gun and was deadly accurate. I had put a custom trigger group in it. Then I shot a friends BL-22. It was love at first shot. 
> 
> "If you want something bad enough you'll convince yourself you need it".
> "If you need something long enough you'll have it".
> 
> Several years ago I became the happy owner of a Browning BL-22.


"Deadly accurate?"  Custom trigger pull must have done it.  I've had five 10-22s over the years, and while they were fun plinkers, they were certainly not deadly accurate.  Rough trigger pulls, lot of creep, even on the "deluxe" version (beautiful wood).

----------


## tsitenha

My favorite .22lr, a Cooey single shot with peep sights had since I was a kid.

----------


## KimmyHead

Hey RBB i know this is off topic but i would love to hear some of your stories from that trap line you had when you was 11 you should make a thread about it .

And i dont own a 22 rifle ive been looking into some of the light weight 22 survival rifles but i do have a 22 revolver witch last time i shot it, it rickashade right into my leg lol :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> And i dont own a 22 rifle ive been looking into some of the light weight 22 survival rifles but i do have a 22 revolver witch last time i shot it, it rickashade right into my leg lol


I don't know that I would have used lol after that statement, buy might I suggest a gun/hunter safety course.

----------


## KimmyHead

> might I suggest a gun/hunter safety course.


I asure you i did nothing unsafe it was pretty much a freak accident the only thing i can figure is the bullets where old and i got hit by 2 different pieces of lead so im thinking the years did somthing to the lead.

----------


## crashdive123

> I asure you i did nothing unsafe it was pretty much a freak accident the only thing i can figure is the bullets where old and i got hit by 2 different pieces of lead so im thinking the years did somthing to the lead.


If you pulled the trigger and ended up with a bullet or bullet fragment in your leg - all the assuring in the world will not convince me that you did nothing unsafe.  I understand that accidents happen.  What were you shooting at?  What distance was the target?  In your sight picture what was behind the target?

----------


## KimmyHead

i would say 25-30 yards away i was shoting a metal target hit it dead on and there was a mountain behind it.

----------


## crashdive123

> i would say 25-30 yards away i was shoting a metal target hit it dead on and there was a mountain behind it.


Well there ya go.  Shooting a metal target at 25 yards with a projectile traveling around 1000 fps - ricochet should be expected.

----------


## KimmyHead

lol whatever you say guess you cant belive the disclaimer on the target saying 25 yards is a safe shooting distance

----------


## crashdive123

Just giving you a hard time.  But let me ask about the target.  Was it the knock down style and was it intended for use with a 22?

----------


## KimmyHead

yep knock down style intended for a 22

----------


## crashdive123

Just seems kind of close for a metal target.  If your aim is off and you hit the frame, you will get ricochet every time.  Oh well, glad you're OK.

----------


## scottmphoto

Growing up, my dad had a Glenfield .22, 15-shot, tube-fed. It is a great gun, but it's his.
   When I got my first .22, I got a Ruger 10/22. I polished the trigger and action, installed a bolt buffer, got rid of the barrel band (this one shoots better without it), floated the barrel, put on a bipod and got a BIG scope.
  I can sit at the range at the 200-yard line and bust 4" clays all day long. I LOVE to see people's faces when I pull up, head out to the 200-yard line, open up the case and pull out a .22. Most can't believe that I can hit anything from that distance. I've made enough money at times to pay for the gun club membership. It shoots good at everything up to about 200 yards, but not much farther than that. Of course, you have to adjust the scope for the range and windage.
   It works great and has never let me down and I put all kinds of cheap ammo through it. Got to use the factory mags or get the ones with the steel feed lips though.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If you had a junk revolver it's "possible" a sloppy fit and lineup of the cylinder and barrel would shave a little lead from the slug, otherwise a ricochet or a target that shoots back got you and if you hit the target it should have flattened the lead. Shaved lead wouldn't do much to a leg in that case. Cock the revolver(check first for empty) and wiggle the cylinder and check for any play.

----------


## Rick

If I shot myself I think the biggest problem I'd have is trying to figure out if I should throw the target away or the revolver. Either way, one of 'em is history.

----------


## SARKY

You simply can't go wrong with a Ruger 10-22 or for that matter a Ruger MKIII Hunter or a Super Single Six. I would certainly bet my life on any of these.

----------


## jeffnsa

marlin 522n microgroved bolt action. .25-.50inch groups at 50yds in a bench vice with a bunch of different brands of ammo. i'm not that great of a shot and it's kind of hard to go to the range now to get more practice. my daughter loves it though.

----------


## chiye tanka

Remington model 66 Nylon, wish I still had it.

----------


## oldsoldier

Does my Stag arms M4 count ? It is a .223 with the .22 bolt conversion kit. cheaper to shoot and lots of fun.

----------


## crashdive123

If it's your favorite, then, well, I guess it's your favorite.

----------


## nell67

I'm really kind of liking the little Marlin I traded for,took it out and shot it the other day,held 15 rounds+1,and hit 13 out of the 16.....gotta work on my aim a little

----------


## Rick

Any woman that hits 13 out of 16 earns my respect. Oh, was he runnin' at the time or standin' still?

----------


## nell67

Nah,he was standin' still,he didn't think I could hit the broad side of a barn... :Sneaky2:

----------


## mcfd45

My fave is the only one I got.  A Marlin 60.  I love her.  Picked her up used for 125 she was like new despite being around 6 years old.

----------


## lucznik

My personal favorite is my S&W M34-1 w/ 2" barrel. 

They just don't make 'em like this anymore...  Oh well, such is "progress."

----------


## glockcop

Tie between my CZ 452 and Ruger 10/22.  CZ for hungtin' and Ruger for blastin'. Or was it the other way around. Oh crap, I don't know...I love them both. That reminds me of an old Irish toast. It goes something like this : Raise beer and say "Here's to wives and girlfriends....May they never meet". Hahaha!

----------


## rat31465

This is a pic of my Marlin 15-YN...It is a youth model single shot which I have reworked to be a training rifle for my kids.  It will shoot CCI CB Longs into groups you wouldn't believe at 50 yards and Eley Tenex even better.
I have killed a truck load of Squirrels with it and crows out to distances that I wont even mention here.
It has aluminium pillar block bedding, Free Floated Bbl, Trigger job with over travel stop.
Its a kids gun tuned for an adult.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Lothaen

My favorite is my ruger 22/45 with PACLITE upper receiver. Weaver rail, threaded barrel, match grade piece of kit... excellent shooter.

----------


## Ken

> My favorite is my ruger 22/45 with PACLITE upper receiver. Weaver rail, threaded barrel, match grade piece of kit... excellent shooter.


Hey! How about shootin' your way over to the Introductions Section and telling us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------

